
Tic Tac Toe – Creating Unbeatable AI with Minimax Algorithm - gsurma
https://towardsdatascience.com/tic-tac-toe-creating-unbeatable-ai-with-minimax-algorithm-8af9e52c1e7d
======
Unknoob
Wouldn't it be better to just use a magic square[1]?

Is minimax more efficient or is the author simply using the game to describe
the concept behind the algorithm?

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_square](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_square)

------
gsurma
Magic square could be used there and it might be even faster but the goal of
this article was to show the underlying Minimax algorithm.

